# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΝΕΥΡΩΣΗ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΟΥ

## ΑΘΗΝΑ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΕΥΡΩΣΗ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΟΥ.ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΡΕΛΕΣ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ,ΦΟΥΣΚΩΜΑΤΑ,ΣΦΙΞΙΜΟ ,ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ,ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΓΑΣΤΡΙΤΙΔΑ.ΜΕΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑΝ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΛΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΓΑΣΤΡΕΝΤΕΡΟΛΟΓΟ.ΕΝΤΟΜΕΤΑΞ  ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ,ΤΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ .ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ 23 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ.ΤΙ ΦΤΑΕΙ?ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ? :Big Grin:

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

Αγαπητή μας φίλη.....να πάς οπωσδήποτε σε γαστρεντερολόγο...καθώς αυτός είναι ο πιο αρμόδιος στο να προσδιορίσει τι έχεις καλύτερα.Ίσως χρεαστεί να κάνεις κάποια γαστροσκόπηση....Αφού αποφανθεί και ο γαστρεντερολόγος ...τότε θα είσαι πολύ πιο σίγουρη για το τι έχεις....Μπορεί όντως να είναι ένα σωματοποιημένο άγχος αυτό που περνάς με το στομάχι σου...αλλά μπορεί να υπάρχει-συνυπάρχει και κάτι οργανικό....Γι αυτό πήγαινε πρώτα στον γαστρεντερολόγο...ώστε να είσαι 100% σίγουρη για το τι έχεις....Περαστικά μέχρι τότε..και εύχομαι σύντομα να έχουμε νέα σου...

----------


## alex30

Τo είχα Αθηνά. Η νεύρωση στομάχου όταν είχα πάει σε γαστρεντερολόγο μου είπε αφού πρώτα μου έκανε γαστροσκόποιση προερχόταν από το άγχος και από το χαρακτήρα μου (νευρωσικός). Για να γίνει όμως διάγνωση πρέπει να πας σε γαστρεντερολόγο. Όταν πήγα με έκανε γαστροσκόποιση. Είναι μια διαδικασία μπορώ να πώ λίγο κουραστική αλλά απαραίτητη για τη διάγνωση του έλκους. Δε θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες για τη γαστροσκόποιση απλώς σε γενικές γραμμές θα σου πω ότι ο γαστρεντερολόγος παίρνει έναν ιστό από το στομάχι και με κάποιο τρόπο αργότερα βλέπει αν το στομάχι έχει έλκος. Την επόμενη μέρα που πήγα και άκουσα τα μαντάτα έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό καθώς φουσκώματα, δυσπεψία, καούρες δεν προέρχονταν από κάτι οργανικό όπως το έλκος που ταιριάζουν τα συμπτώματα αλλά από το άγχος. Τότε δεν ήξερα τις επιπτώσεις του άγχους στον οργανισμό και δε μπορούσα να το δεχτώ. Αργότερα και μετά από 11 χρόνια πλέον κατάλαβα ότι το άγχος στις νεαρές ηλικίες μπορεί να προκαλέσει προβλήματα στο στομάχι, στα έντερα (σπαστική κολίτιδα), ημικρανίες και σε πιο μεγάλες ηλικίες έμφραγμα ακόμα και εγκεφαλικό. Δε χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι ότι θα πεθάνεις. Κάτι τέτοιο πολλοί το έχουμε και είμαστε ζωντανοί. Κάνε για εμένα τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις προκειμένου να δεις τι έχεις οργανικά και στη συνέχεια ανάλογα με το τι θα σε πει και ο γιατρός ενεργείς. Αυτή ήταν η προσωπική μου εμπειρία με το στομάχι μου που όπως μου είπε και ο γαστρεντερολόγος ήταν η κορυφή του παγόβουνου εννοώντας όταν αυτό είναι που φαίνεται αλλά πίσω από αυτό υπήρχε το άγχος. 
Φιλικά
Alex30

----------


## ΑΘΗΝΑ

ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΡΟ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΟΒΙΤΣΙΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ.ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ.ΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΦΟΒΙΑ ΜΕ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ.ΑΛΛΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΟΒΟ ΟΜΩΣ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ.

----------


## nikigirl18

Γαστροσκοπηση εχεις κανει Αθηνα και αν ναι τι εδειξε τελικα?
Αντιμετωπιζω και εγω προβλημα με το στομαχι,βασικα την πρωτη φορα που ειχα παει σε γιατρο γι\'αυτο πριν 4 χρονια μου ειχε πει οτι μαλλον προκειται για σπαστικη κολιτιδα απο αγχος.Επαιρνα τοτε καποια φαρμακα που μου εδωσε και για καποιο διαστημα μου ειχε περασει.Συνεχιζα βεβαια να εχω καποιες ενοχλησεις αλλα οχι εντονες,οποτε δεν ξαναασχοληθηκα ιδιαιτερα.Τωρα εδω και κατι μηνες ειχα αρχισει παλι να εχω πονο στο στομαχι,σφιξιμο,φουσκωματα που και που και τετοια οποτε ξαναπηγα σε γιατρο,μου ειπε παλι οτι πιθανον ειναι απο το πολυ αγχος(γιατι εχω την ταση να αγχωνομαι με το παραμικρο),μου εδωσε losec και primperan και μου συνεστησε να κανω γαστροσκοπηση αλλα ακομα δεν εχω παει να κανω..
Πολλοι ανθρωποι οταν αγχωνονται αντιμετωπιζουν προβλημα με το στομαχι οποτε δε νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι που 8α πρεπει να σε ανησυχει υπερβολικα σε σημειο να νομιζεις οτι θα πεθανεις.Βεβαια το τι πρεπει να κανεις γι\'αυτο αρμοδιος για να σου το πει ειναι καποιος γαστρεντερολογος.
Οσο γι\'αυτες τις φοβιες που λες οτι εχεις,τις εχεις συζητησει ποτε με καποιον ειδικο?

----------


## ΑΘΗΝΑ

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΑΣΤΕΝΤΕΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΑΣΤΡΟΣΚΟΠΗΣΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ.ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΥΡΙΚΟ,ΑΓΧΩΝΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΤΙ.ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΩ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΛΑ.ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## LightBlue

Πολλα ατομα με στενοχωριες και αγχος αντιμετοπιζουν προβληματα στο στομάχι.Τον καθένα τον επηρεάζει αλλου το αγχος όμως,εκει που ειναι πιο ευεσθητος.Εμένα με πειραζε στο κέφαλι.
Προσπαθηστε να χαλαρώνετε και να μην επιμένετε ασυνειδητα να ειστε σε υπερενταση.Αν ψάξετε θα βρείτε πολλους τροπους και ασκησεις για χαλάρωση...

----------


## mary_loo

Φίλη μου η Γασρτίτιδα είναι ένα πρόβλημα το οποίο με βρίσκει γύρω στις πέντε φορές το χρόνο. Χαλάρωσε! Φαντάζεσαι να πάθεις κάτι χειρότερο όπως...Έλκος. Αυτά τα πράγματα δεν μπορούν να συνδυάζονται με το άγχος! Το κάνουν χειρότερο!

----------


## kiriakos1985

καλησπερα σε ολους θα ηθελα να με βοηθησετε αν γινεται σε ενα προβλημα που εχω εδω και δυο χρονια περιπου και με ταλαιπωρει καθημερινα δεν αντεχω να ζω αλλο με αυτο το πραγμα μεσα μου και ηθελα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας... το θεμα ξεκινησε οταν ημουν με την κοπελα μου.. Παραγγειλαμε να φαμε απο εξω και υστερα πηγαμε για υπνο αργοτερα την νυχτα ενιωσα καποιες ενοχλησεις στο στομαχι και αμεσως σηκωθηκα και εκανα εμετο απο τοτε ξεκινησε το προβλημα μου δεν μπορω να φαω μαζι με την κοπελα μου γιατι νομιζω οτι θα κανω εμετο ξανα, δεν μπορουμε να απολαυσουμε καμια κοινωνικη εκδηλωση γιατι νιωθω οτι θα παμε καπου και θα θελω να κανω εμετο δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα μαζι της εκτος απο το καθομαστε σπιτι γιατι νιωθω ασφαλεια. οταν ειμαι με τους φιλους μου εξαφανιζονται ολα τα προβληματα σαν να μην υπαρχουν. Ακομα και οταν τρωω και με παρει τηλ να βρεθουμε αρχιζω να τρεμω και σταματαω επιτοπου το φαγητο και λιγο πριν φτασω σπιτι της νομιζω παλι οτι θα κανω εμετο...καποιοες φορες αυτο το προβλημα εξαφανιζεται και ξεχνιεμαι αλλα και παλι εξακολουθω να μην τρωω και να μην εχουμε καποια κοινωνικη δραστηριοτητα μαζι... δεν μπορω να το συζητησω μαζι της γιατι νομιζω οτι θα με κοροιδευει... μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι εχω? η που να απευθυνθω για να θεραπευτω απο αυτο το απαισιο συναισθημα?

----------


## κρυσταλλια

Απο αυτη την φαση που περνας εχω περασει και εγω παρα πολλες φορες και την περναω και τωρα.εχω παει και εγω σε γαστρεντερελογο μου εχει δωσει θεραπεια την οποια ακολουθησα μου περασε αλλα μολις αγχωθηκα για κατι με ξαναπιασε παλι απο την αρχη.και εγω δεν εχω κανει γαστροσκοπηση ακομα και δεν εχω καταληξει αν ειναι ψυχολογικο ή οχι

----------


## Ypomoni

Αθηνά μου κι εγώ τα ίδια έχω. Με πονά το στομάχι και νοιώθω τραβήγματα δεξία και αριστερά που κτυπούν και στα πλευρά και κάποτε και στην πλάτη. Έχω φούσκωμα και συνέχεια ρεψίματα. Δεν έχω και πολύ διάθεση για φαί και κάποτε νοιώθω και μικροαναγούλες.
Κι εγώ κάποτε φοβάμαι όταν τα σκέφτομαι αλλά είμαι τελευταία τόσο σφιγμένη και αγχωμένη που πως να μην επηρεαστούν όλα;

----------


## κρυσταλλια

Ανοιγοντας αυτο το φορουμ και διαβαζοντας ολα αυτα τα προβληματα που απασχολουν ολους μας, νιωθεις οτι δεν εισαι μονος και οτι εχεις καποιον διπλα να σε ακουσει και να μην νιωθεις ασχημα.Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο περναει γρηγορα και εσενα αρχιζουν να σε γεμιζουν παλι ολες αυτες οι σκεψεις που σε αγχωνουν και σε βαζουν στην ιδια διαδικασια
Απο μικρη με θυμαμαι να ειμαι ενα ησυχο παιδι αλλα με αγχος που δεν επρεπε σε εκεινη την ηλικια,Οσο μεγαλωνα το αγχος δεν σταματουσε να υπαρχει απλα αλλες φορες εμφανιζοταν και αλλες οχι.
Τωρα μετα απο 30 χρονια και εχοντας ζησει μια ηρεμη και οικογενειακη ζωη,εχοντας εναν ανθρωπο που σε αγαπα και βρισκεται διπλα σου ολα αυτα δεν σταματησαν να υπαρχουν απλα με ταλαιπωρουν οταν κανουν την εμφανιση τους .Προσπαθω να τα πολεμησω τοσα χρονια μονη μου αλλα με εχει κουρασει με αποτελεσμα πολλες φορες να με κανουν οτι θελουν βιωνοντας ολα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα και νομιζοντας οτι εχω κατι.Για παραδειγμα εδω και λιγο καιρο εχω καποια νευρωση στομαχου η οποια δεν λεει να περασει.Εχω παει σε γαστρεντερολο εχω παρει θεραπεια αλλα οταν το αγχος κανει την εμφανιση του παλι τα ιδια.Αυτο ομως με εχει κουρασει γιατι ετσι χανω πολλες απολαυσεις και στιγμες απο την ζωη αφου ετσι οπως νιωθω δεν θελω να συμμετεχω.
Δεν εχω επισκεφθει καποιον ειδικο για να με βοηθησει.Το εχω αναβαλλει πολλες φορες,αλλα τωρα λογω οικονομικων δυσκολιων και λογω οτι ειμαι χωρις εργασια δεν μπορω .
Δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω γιατι δεν μπορει να συνεχισει αλλο αυτη η κατασταση ,η ζωη ειναι μπροστα μου και θελω να ζω ολες τις στιγμες καλες και ασχημες,να γινω πιο σκληρη (με την καλη εννοια).Η βοηθεια σας και τα λογια σας μου ειναι πολυτιμα.Εστω εδω απο μεσα λες την αληθεια οπως ειναι και δεν κρυβεσαι.Ευχαριστω που με ακουσατε και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Γειά σου κρυσταλλία και καλώς ήρθες.
Από ότι φαίνεται το άγχος σου σε έχει κουράσει, οπότε η καλύτερη λύση είναι να δεις κάποιον ειδικό που θα σε βοηθήσει σίγουρα.
Και εγώ παρόλο που είχα άγχος από πολύ μικρή ηλικία, στα 32 το συνειδητοποίησα και τότε έγινε ακόμα χειρότερο.
Οπότε καλό είνα να μην το αφήνουμε να μας ταλαιπωρεί.

----------


## κρυσταλλια

Αθηνα μου εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που μου λες αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτη την στιγμη δεν ειμαι οικονομικα καλα για να μπω σε αυτη την διαδικασια.Διαβαζα στο internet αν μπορω να παω σε καποιο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο πχ το αρεταιειο εχει εξωτερικα ιατρεια για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη .Το θεμα ειναι θα με βοηθησουν ή θα μου γραψουν φαρμακα και αυτο ειναι ολο.
Εσυ εχεις ζητησει την βοηθεια καποιου ειδικου και σε εχει βοηθήσει;Αν εχεις περασει απο την ιδια κατασταση με την δικη μου δωσε μου μερικες πληροφοριες απο την θεραπεια σου

----------


## Karol

πωπω Κυριάκο κι εγω το εχω αυτο παναθεμα με σε βαθμο τραγικο ομως, ειμαι ενα βημα πριν κανω εμετο αλλα δεν εχω κανει μεχρι στιγμης! Πάντως εγω εδω και 1 μησι μηνα περιπου εχω ανακατοσουρες ειδικα οταν αγχωνομαι.. Ξεκινησε απο αγχος και τωρα πια οτι και να φαω μου πεφτει βαρυ , σε οτι ποσοτητα ..κανω να χωνεψω ενα 3ωρο ..συνεχεια ανακατσουρα και στο τσακ να κανω εμετο.. ρεψιματα πολλα..Αγχος τραγικο..φοβαμαι τα χειροτερα παντα!! Τα κανονικα μου κιλα ειναι 42 .5 και εφτασα 41..κοντευω να παθω καταθλιψη απο τη στεναχωρια μου..Τουλαχιστον το βραδυ κοιμαμαι καλα..! Πηγα σε παθολογο και δεν μπορεσε να με εξετασει ο ανθρωπος , αγχωθηκα και πηγα στο μπανιο γτ μου ηρθε εμετος, και τωρα που πρεπει να παω σε γαστρεντερολογο δεν μπορω θα κανω εμετο απο το αγχος μου..Τι να κανω? πρεπει να το κοιταξω το στομαχι μου..

----------


## Lou!

να πας σε γαστρεντερολογο! το στομαχι ειναι απο τα ευαισθητα οργανα στο αγχος. μπορει να εχεις σωματοποιημενο αχος κ να εκφραζεται με καποιο στομαχικο προβλημα.

----------


## Karol

θα παω τι να κανω..απλα αγχωνομαι παρα πολυ μην μου πουνε για κανα ελκος η κανα καρκινο! :/ ειμαι πολυ φοβιτσιρα!

----------


## Lou!

ο καρκινος ειναι πολυ σπανιος σε νεαρη ηλικια. επισης νομζιω οτι κανει αιμοπτυσεις ο καρκινος, ετσι ειχα διαβασει. ειχα παει κ εγω περισι σε γαστρεντερολογο γιατι επαθα οισοφαγιτιδα. ειχα καουρες κ μου ανεβαινε το φαγητο στον οισοφαγο κ το εκανα εμετο. ο γιατρος ηταν πολυ φιλικος, δεν ειναι τιποτα αξιο φοβου.

τωρα, αν εισαι πολυ φοβιτσιαρα, αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα. αν σε ενοχλουν πολυ οι φοβιες σου γιατι δεν πας σε ψυχολογο να τις δουλεψεις? πιθανον το αγχος σου να φταιει μαλιστα κ για το στομαχι σου. θα λυσεις ετσι 2 προβληματα, κ το αγχος κ τα σωματικα συμπτωματα του αγχους!  :Smile:

----------


## Karol

ναι μωρε εχεις δικιο..απο τα 17 μου νομιζα πως ειχα καρκινο οπου πονουσα ...!! Κατι αλλο θα ειναι...απλα το σκεφτομαι και αγχωνομαι ολο και πιο πολυ και χειροτευρευει το πραγμα...Σημερα στις 6 θα παω σε γιατρο να μου πει τι εχω γτ δεν αντεχω αλλο...Νιωθω πως ειμαι 100 χρονων κλεισμενη ενα μηνα μεσα στο σπιτι και δεν μπορω να κανω τπτ...

----------


## Lou!

καλη δυναμη καρολ κ ολα καλα θα πανε! καλα εκανες κ αποφασισες να πας στο γιατρο, πιστευω οτι θα εχει κατανοηση κ με τους πιο φοβικους. κ εγω περισι που πηγα φοβομουν για καρκινο, αλλα τελικα καμια σχεση.

εκει που εγραψα πιο πανω "μου ανεβαινε το φαγητο στο στομαχι", εννοουσα μου ανεβαινε στο στομα κ το εκανα εμετο, εγραφα αφηρημενη, φαινεται!  :Smile:

----------


## Karol

> καλη δυναμη καρολ κ ολα καλα θα πανε! καλα εκανες κ αποφασισες να πας στο γιατρο, πιστευω οτι θα εχει κατανοηση κ με τους πιο φοβικους. κ εγω περισι που πηγα φοβομουν για καρκινο, αλλα τελικα καμια σχεση.
> 
> εκει που εγραψα πιο πανω "μου ανεβαινε το φαγητο στο στομαχι", εννοουσα μου ανεβαινε στο στομα κ το εκανα εμετο, εγραφα αφηρημενη, φαινεται!


kai telika esu ti eixes kai gia poso kairo??? :/ ante na paei 6 h wra na paw! den antexw...gt den trww kai eimai 40 kila pleon...eleos!!! αχ παντως αν ειναι απο το αγχος...πολλα ψυχολογικα...αχχ!

----------


## Lou!

εγω ειχα διαφραγματοκηλη η οποια με τη σειρα της δημιουργει ΓΟΠ, γαστροοισοφαγικη παλλινδρομηση κ οισοφαγιτιδα. περιληπτικα, η βαλβιδα που συγκρατει τα οξεα του στομαχου για να μην αναβαινουν πισω στον οισοφαγο (παλλινδρομουν) εχει χαλαρωσει με αποτελεσμα να επιστρεφουν προς τον οισοφαγο τα οξεα κ να δημιουργουν εγκαυματα. τα εγκαυματα ειναι η οισοφαιτιδα, δηλ η φλεγμονη του οισοφαγου. εκανα θεραπεια με καποια χαπια που εξουδετερωνουν τα οξεα, nexium λεγονται. η οισοφαγιτιδα περασε, αλλα η ευαισθησια κ η χαλαρη βαλβιδα παραμενουν οποτε κανω συντηρηση με χαμηλη δοση nexium. βασικα η ιδανικη μονιμη λυση θα ηταν να χασω βαρος (γιατι εχω παχυνει τα τελευταια χρονια) κ να κανω χειρουργειο να φτιαξουν τη βαλβιδα κ να ξενοιασω μια κ καλη. σε εμενα παντως δεν ηταν απο αγχος (απο κρεπαλες μαλλον).

----------


## kimi68

γειά σας και από μένα σε όλους, ψάχνοντας στο google έπεσα στην σελίδα σας και με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και προσοχή διάβασα αυτά που έχεται περάσει...θα ήθελα να σας αναφέρω και εγω το πρόβλημά μου μπας και βγάλω άκρη....πρίν ξεκινήσω να σας πω ότι εχω κάνει κολονοσκόπηση και δύο γαστροσκοπήσεις με την τελευταία να είναι πριν ένα μήνα...δεν εχουν βρεθεί κάτι . την περασμένη τριτη σηκώθηκα το πρωί και ένιωσα μια μικρή ξινίλα από την μέρα εκείνη μέχρι και σήμερα εχω φουσκώματα, ρεψίματα , και λίγες καούρες και τις δύο τελευταίες μέρες εχω και ταση για εμετό....εχω πανικοβληθεί εδω και μέρες και πιστεύω ότι κατι κακό έχω...μίλησα με τον γαστρεντερολόγο και μου είπε ότι είναι ψυχονευρωτικά τα συμπτώματα..βέβαια εχω χασει και κιλά γιατι δεν μπορώ να φάω κανονικά.....και χώρια ότι ποναω γενικά στην κοιλιακή χώρα.

----------


## betelgeuse

Αν θελεις πες λιγα παραπανω πραγματα για σενα.
Πχ ηλικια,αν ειχες ποτε στο παρελθον προβληματα αγχους.

Παντως πολλοι που εχουν αγχωτικες διαταραχες εμφανιζουν προβληματα και στο γαστρεντερολογικο τους συστημα.
Μην τρομαζεις,αν τα συμπτωματα σου οφειλονται στο αγχος μπορουν να ξεπεραστουν ευκολα

----------


## kimi68

καλημέρα και πάλι είμαι 43 ετών και όλα άρχισαν μετα το θάνατο του πατέρα μου απο καρκίνο στον πνεύμονα, μετά άπο 6μηνες που έτρεχα να βγάλω την σύνταξη τις Μητριάς μου και έκοψα μαχαίρι το κάπνισμα μου μπήκε έμμονη ιδέα ότι κάτι εχω και εγώ και θα πεθάνω....τον ιούλιο το 10 εκανα κολονοσκόπηση γιατί είχα διάχυτους πόνους στην κοιλιακή χώρα μετα έκανα γαστροσόπηση και ξανα φέτος τον Νοέμβριο γαστροσκόπηση και με αποκορύφωμα την περασμένη εβδομάδα μεχρι και σήμερα με τα συμπτώματα φούσκωμα,ρεψίματα,δεν μπορώ να φαω να πιώ νερό και εχω χασει και κιλά και πόνους γενικά στην κοιλιακή χώρα μέχρι και σαν σφάχτη ώρες ώρες αριστερά πάνω...γενικά εχω πόνους στο σώμα....τι να λέμε.. ξέχασα να πω ότι βλέπω ψυχολόγο ο οποίος μου είπε ότι ετσι όπως πάω θα χρειαστώ ψυχίατρο...αλλά ρε παιδιά οι πόνοι είναι αληθινοί...τι να πω.

----------


## betelgeuse

Οι πονοι παντα ειναι αληθινοι.
Η ψυχολογος δεν εννοουσε οτι δεν ειναι αληθινοι.Μαλλον σου προτεινε να πας στον ψυχιατρο ωστε να σου δωσει καποιο αγχολυτικο.
Απο οτι καταλαβαινω εγω το πενθος σου ηταν αφορμη για να ξεκινησουν οι πονοι.
Δωσε λιγο παραπανω χρονο στον εαυτο σου,κανε καποια δραστηριοτητα που σε ευχαριστει.
Σε πολλους ανθρωπους που εχουν βιωσει προσφατα μια απωλεια βοηθαει το να κανουν ενα ταξιδι ή να αλλάξουν για λιγο περιβαλλον.
Μην φανταστεις τιποτα σπουδαιο,ακομα και ενα διημερο μακρια απο την καθημερινοτητα μπορει να βοηθησει.

----------


## kimi68

έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια ακριβώς...το κακό είναι ότι και αυτή την στιγμή που γραφω εχω πόνους γενικά και το μυαλό μου πάει στο κακό χώρια ότι σκέφτομαι γιατι έχω πόνους....πάντως σε ευχαριστώ πολύ παλικάρι...

----------


## kimi68

πήγα στον γαστρεντερολόγο και μου είπε ότι δεν είναι τίποτα και όλα έιναι από το άγχος μου...είναι δυνατόν βρε παιδιά να βλέπω φαγητό και να αναγουλιάζω να μυρίζω και να αναγουλιάζω να μην μπορώ να φάω να έχω πόνους στο στομάχι να εχω φούσκωμα και ρέψιμο και να εχω χάσει 3.5 κιλά απο της 6/12....γίνεται βρε παιδιά αυτο...αν είναι δυνατόν  :Frown:

----------


## Μαρίααα

Διαβάζοντας τα μηνύματα σας νιώθω μια ανακούφιση. Είμαι 19 χρόνων πάντα ήμουν υγιείς και φέτος με την πρώτη καραντίνα (covid 19) άρχισαν να μου συμβαίνουν διαφορά. Τον Ιούλιο το άγχος μου είχε πολύ έντονα παθολογικά συμπτώματα. Είχα έντονους καρδιακους παλμούς, πόνους σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος μου, κάποιες φορές κυριολεκτικά έτρεμα, οι μύες μου έκαναν σπασμούς στα πόδια μου, τρελό θέμα με το στομάχι μου (αναγούλες, ναυτία, δυσπεψία, κυριολεκτικά δεν μπορούσα να φάω τίποτα γιατί θα με έπιανε ναυτία ακόμα και με το νερό είχα θέμα.) μέχρι και ζαλάδες ειχα, ενώ έκανα και δέκατα κάποια απογεύματα. Εν τέλει μετά από πολλές επισκέψεις σε διάφορους γιατρούς και μετά από πολλές εξετάσεις (triplex καρδιάς, γενικές αίματος και ουρων, υπέρηχος άνω και κάτω κοιλιας, υπέρηχος και εξετάσεις αίματος για τον θυρεοειδή, καρδιογραφημα, ακτινογραφία θωρακος) Δεν βρέθηκε τίποτα σοβαρό κάτι που για να πω την αλήθεια δε με καθησυχάσε καθώς τα συμπτώματα ήταν ακόμα εκεί και κανένας δεν ήξερε τι μου συμβαίνει. Ο παθολόγος μου και εγώ καταλήξαμε στο ότι έφταιγε η 3 μηνη καραντίνα και το άγχος που μου είχα. Ναι είχα άγχος ότι θα πεθάνω, ότι κάτι σοβαρό μου συμβαίνει, σε υπερβολικό βαθμό όμως, για να φανταστείτε πέρναγα με έξω από κάποιο νοσοκομείο τυχαία με το αυτοκίνητο και σκεφτόμουν αν ο προορισμός μας είναι μακριά από το νοσοκομείο, ώστε να φτάσουμε γρήγορα αν μου συμβεί κάτι. Είχα ψάξει ποια νοσοκομεία έχουν εφημερία κάθε μέρα ώστε να είμαι προετοιμασμενη. Μια πολύ ψυχοφθορα κατάσταση όπως μπορείτε να αντιληφθείτε. Εν τέλει τα συμπτώματα μου τότε μέτριαστηκαν όταν άρχισα να παίρνω το Gastrodep, δεν είναι αντιβιοτικό, είναι σαν συμπληρώμα διατροφής που βοηθάει πολύ με τη δυσπεψία και γενικότερα με ενοχλήσεις του στομάχου, δεν χρειάζεται συνταγογραφηση επίσης. Τώρα εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου έχω πάλι θέματα με το στομάχι μου. Λίγο διαφορετικά από τότε, χωρίς τις ζαλάδες, κάποιες φορές υποβοσκει και πόνος, όχι απαραίτητα στο στομάχι, μπορεί να εντοπίζεται σε σημεία όπου βρίσκεται το συκώτι, το έντερο κα αλλά κυρίως στο στομάχι. Έχω πάλι ναυτίες, ανακατοσουρες κτλ μόνο που αυτή τη φορά το Gastrodep δε με βοήθησε, το πήρα 2-3 ημέρες και μετά το σταμάτησα καθώς δεν είδα διαφορά και την πρώτη φορά με είχε βοηθήσει από την πρώτη κιόλας ημέρα, με μεγάλη επιτυχία. Αυτή τη φορά δεν έχω άλλα συμπτώματα του άγχους εκτός από αυτές τις ενοχλήσεις και βρουξυσμο, δηλαδή ασυναίσθητα σφίγγω τα δόντια μου (για 2 περίπου εβδομάδες με πόναγε τόσο η γναθος μου που δεν μπορούσα να ανοίξω καλά το στόμα μου να φανταστείτε). Πήγα σε γαστρεντερολογο, έκανα το τεστ για το ελικοβακτηρίδιο, έκανα υπέρηχο άνω κάτω κοιλιας ξανά και δεν βρέθηκε τίποτα. Τώρα έχω κανονίσει να κάνω γαστροσκοπηση για να μου φύγει η ιδέα ότι εχω κάτι πιο σοβαρό και να μπορέσω να επικεντρωθώ στο ότι όλα αυτά προκαλούνται από το άγχος μου και μόνο.

----------


## Δημήτρης123

> Διαβάζοντας τα μηνύματα σας νιώθω μια ανακούφιση. Είμαι 19 χρόνων πάντα ήμουν υγιείς και φέτος με την πρώτη καραντίνα (covid 19) άρχισαν να μου συμβαίνουν διαφορά. Τον Ιούλιο το άγχος μου είχε πολύ έντονα παθολογικά συμπτώματα. Είχα έντονους καρδιακους παλμούς, πόνους σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος μου, κάποιες φορές κυριολεκτικά έτρεμα, οι μύες μου έκαναν σπασμούς στα πόδια μου, τρελό θέμα με το στομάχι μου (αναγούλες, ναυτία, δυσπεψία, κυριολεκτικά δεν μπορούσα να φάω τίποτα γιατί θα με έπιανε ναυτία ακόμα και με το νερό είχα θέμα.) μέχρι και ζαλάδες ειχα, ενώ έκανα και δέκατα κάποια απογεύματα. Εν τέλει μετά από πολλές επισκέψεις σε διάφορους γιατρούς και μετά από πολλές εξετάσεις (triplex καρδιάς, γενικές αίματος και ουρων, υπέρηχος άνω και κάτω κοιλιας, υπέρηχος και εξετάσεις αίματος για τον θυρεοειδή, καρδιογραφημα, ακτινογραφία θωρακος) Δεν βρέθηκε τίποτα σοβαρό κάτι που για να πω την αλήθεια δε με καθησυχάσε καθώς τα συμπτώματα ήταν ακόμα εκεί και κανένας δεν ήξερε τι μου συμβαίνει. Ο παθολόγος μου και εγώ καταλήξαμε στο ότι έφταιγε η 3 μηνη καραντίνα και το άγχος που μου είχα. Ναι είχα άγχος ότι θα πεθάνω, ότι κάτι σοβαρό μου συμβαίνει, σε υπερβολικό βαθμό όμως, για να φανταστείτε πέρναγα με έξω από κάποιο νοσοκομείο τυχαία με το αυτοκίνητο και σκεφτόμουν αν ο προορισμός μας είναι μακριά από το νοσοκομείο, ώστε να φτάσουμε γρήγορα αν μου συμβεί κάτι. Είχα ψάξει ποια νοσοκομεία έχουν εφημερία κάθε μέρα ώστε να είμαι προετοιμασμενη. Μια πολύ ψυχοφθορα κατάσταση όπως μπορείτε να αντιληφθείτε. Εν τέλει τα συμπτώματα μου τότε μέτριαστηκαν όταν άρχισα να παίρνω το Gastrodep, δεν είναι αντιβιοτικό, είναι σαν συμπληρώμα διατροφής που βοηθάει πολύ με τη δυσπεψία και γενικότερα με ενοχλήσεις του στομάχου, δεν χρειάζεται συνταγογραφηση επίσης. Τώρα εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου έχω πάλι θέματα με το στομάχι μου. Λίγο διαφορετικά από τότε, χωρίς τις ζαλάδες, κάποιες φορές υποβοσκει και πόνος, όχι απαραίτητα στο στομάχι, μπορεί να εντοπίζεται σε σημεία όπου βρίσκεται το συκώτι, το έντερο κα αλλά κυρίως στο στομάχι. Έχω πάλι ναυτίες, ανακατοσουρες κτλ μόνο που αυτή τη φορά το Gastrodep δε με βοήθησε, το πήρα 2-3 ημέρες και μετά το σταμάτησα καθώς δεν είδα διαφορά και την πρώτη φορά με είχε βοηθήσει από την πρώτη κιόλας ημέρα, με μεγάλη επιτυχία. Αυτή τη φορά δεν έχω άλλα συμπτώματα του άγχους εκτός από αυτές τις ενοχλήσεις και βρουξυσμο, δηλαδή ασυναίσθητα σφίγγω τα δόντια μου (για 2 περίπου εβδομάδες με πόναγε τόσο η γναθος μου που δεν μπορούσα να ανοίξω καλά το στόμα μου να φανταστείτε). Πήγα σε γαστρεντερολογο, έκανα το τεστ για το ελικοβακτηρίδιο, έκανα υπέρηχο άνω κάτω κοιλιας ξανά και δεν βρέθηκε τίποτα. Τώρα έχω κανονίσει να κάνω γαστροσκοπηση για να μου φύγει η ιδέα ότι εχω κάτι πιο σοβαρό και να μπορέσω να επικεντρωθώ στο ότι όλα αυτά προκαλούνται από το άγχος μου και μόνο.


Ακριβώς τα ίδια και εγώ μου θυμίζεις τον εαυτό το θέμα σου είναι ψυχολογικό όσες κσι εξετάσεις και να κάνεις δεν θα βρεις κάτι όπως και εγώ να πας σε ένα ψυχολόγο η ψυχίατρο και θα σου πει τι να κάνεις εγώ κατέληξα σε ψυχίατρο γιατί έφτασα να μην μπορώ να φάω να έχω ναυτιες κάθε μέρα απο άγχος πήγα ξεκίνησα αντικαταθλιπτηκα με βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ στο άγχος τώρα ευτυχώς είμαι καλύτερα αλλά κάποιες στιγμές έχω τα ίδια προβλήματα ναυτιες εμετούς όλα απο το άγχος μουυ

----------


## Elena_38

Καλησπέρα!
Όλοι κάτι έχουμε από ότι φαίνεται με το στομάχι!
Εμένα ήταν ένας συνδυασμός στομαχιού κ λαιμού.
Ενοιωθα δυσπεψία κ καυσο στο στομάχι κ παράλληλα είχα κ έναν βήχα κάτι φορές κ καθάριζα κ το λαιμό μου γιατί ενοιωθα ότι κάτι με γαργαλαει κάτι φορές κάτι σαν να υπάρχει μια περίεργη αίσθηση.
Ο γιατρός μου είπε για συμπτωματα γοπ κ κάνω ήδη θεραπεία ένα μήνα.
Το στομάχι μου είναι καλά πλέον έχω ήδη αρχίσει να τρώω όπως παλιά από όλα.
Λιγο ο βήχας κ το καθάρισμα του λαιμού δεν με έχουν αφήσει.
Όταν το σκέφτομαι το κάνω.
Κ δεν ξέρω αν θα με αφήσει ποτέ αυτό.
Αν κάποιος έχει ανάλογη εμπειρία ας γράψει...

----------


## Μαρίααα

> Ακριβώς τα ίδια και εγώ μου θυμίζεις τον εαυτό το θέμα σου είναι ψυχολογικό όσες κσι εξετάσεις και να κάνεις δεν θα βρεις κάτι όπως και εγώ να πας σε ένα ψυχολόγο η ψυχίατρο και θα σου πει τι να κάνεις εγώ κατέληξα σε ψυχίατρο γιατί έφτασα να μην μπορώ να φάω να έχω ναυτιες κάθε μέρα απο άγχος πήγα ξεκίνησα αντικαταθλιπτηκα με βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ στο άγχος τώρα ευτυχώς είμαι καλύτερα αλλά κάποιες στιγμές έχω τα ίδια προβλήματα ναυτιες εμετούς όλα απο το άγχος μουυ


Τα αντικαταθληπτικα στα έχει χορηγήσει μέχρι ένα χρονικό διάστημα πρόσφατο ή θα τα παίρνεις για χρόνια μέχρι να νιώσεις ότι έχεις πάλι τον έλεγχο του άγχους σου ;

----------


## Elena_38

Θεραπεία για ΓΟΠ κανω με laprazol όχι με αντικαταθλιπτικά.
Πέρα από αυτό έχω ξεκινήσει κ ψυχοθεραπεία.
Έχεις εσύ κάποια συμπτώματα ίδια με μένα?

----------


## End_of_an_era

@Elena_38 και σε εμένα επανήλθε ο αγχώδης βήχας αυτές τις ημέρες που ήμουν αγχωμένη και πιεσμένη, γεγονός που με αγχωσε περισσότερο. Απο χθες νιώθω από το στομάχι μέχρι τον οισοφάγο την αίσθηση που έχουμε μετά από τον εμετό αλλά πολύ πιο απαλά, εσένα σκέφτηκα.

----------


## Elena_38

AggelikiAngy καλώς ήρθες!Ωχ κατάλαβα!
Εγώ είμαι καλύτερα πλέον.
Εσύ έχεις αγχώδη βήχα παρόλο που κάνεις αγωγή για το άγχος?
Γίνεται να έχεις συμπτώματα όταν κάνεις θεραπεία?

----------


## End_of_an_era

> AggelikiAngy καλώς ήρθες!Ωχ κατάλαβα!
> Εγώ είμαι καλύτερα πλέον.
> Εσύ έχεις αγχώδη βήχα παρόλο που κάνεις αγωγή για το άγχος?
> Γίνεται να έχεις συμπτώματα όταν κάνεις θεραπεία?


Καλά θεραπεία παίρνω, δεν μου έκαναν και λοβοτομή.

----------


## End_of_an_era

> AggelikiAngy καλώς ήρθες!Ωχ κατάλαβα!
> Εγώ είμαι καλύτερα πλέον.
> Εσύ έχεις αγχώδη βήχα παρόλο που κάνεις αγωγή για το άγχος?
> Γίνεται να έχεις συμπτώματα όταν κάνεις θεραπεία?


Άσε σήμερα έφαγα κι ένα μπιφτέκι, δεν μπορούσα να το χωνέψω εύκολα, με παίδεψε και μου χάλασε όλη την ημέρα και την διάθεση. Ένα απλό μπιφτέκι, μην φανταστείς. Φοβάμαι και να φάω πια. Μακάρι από αύριο να πάει καλύτερα η εβδομάδα. Χθες και προχθές δεν έβηχα τόσο.

----------


## giotaa

καλησπερα σας ,ειναι η πρωτη φορα που πετυχαινω αυτο το φορουμ και χαιρομαι για αυτο γτ νιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μ σε αυτο το πραγμα που λεγεται νευρωση στομαχου, εγω ειμαι 22 και οι πρωτες ενοχλησεισ ξεκινησαν οταν ενιωσα πιεση απο την σχολη μ ,ειναι ενα θεμα που οταν το συζηταω δεν μπορει καποιοσ να με καταλαβει αν δν εχει περασει αντιστηχουσ πονους ,σε καθε εξεταστικη η σε περιοδο που ακομα ειμαι και ενθουσιασμενη με κατι καινουργιο νιωθω το στομαχι να διαστελεται και να συστελεται ,εχω παει σε 2 γαστρεντερολογουσ εχω κανει ενα σωρο εξετασεισ και εχω δοκιμασει φαρμακα τα οποια δν μ καναν τπτ , το μονο που με εκανε να νιωσω καλητερα ειναι ο ψυχολογοσ και το χαμομηλι (το οποιο μ προτεινε και η γιατροσ μ )ειναι ενα δυσκολο ταξιδι ολο αυτο ,αλλα με εχει κανει πιο δυνατη και μ εχει αλλαξει πολυ τον τροπο σκεψης .περα απο τουσ εξωτςρικουσ παραγοντεσ το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να κανεισ δουλεια μ τον ευατο σου να διωξεισ ολες τισ τοξικεσ επαφεσ που εχεισ ,και να διαχειρστεισ τον φοβο οτι μπορει να κανεισ εμετο ,εγω οπως το εχω σκεφτει πρτιμω να βγω και να ζησω στιγμεσ με τουσ ανθρωπουσ που αγαπαω και ασ κανω εμετο παρα να χαραμισω τα καλητερα μ χρονια ζωντας εναν φοβο τον οποιο δημιουργω εγω στον εαυτο μ .

----------


## etheod06

Μαρια τι έδειξε η γαστροσκοπηση σου τελικά?

----------

